# Know anything about Red Timeshare Exclusive Resale Company?



## akmbs (May 30, 2009)

Hello,
This is probably one of the classics....getting a call out of the blue from the above mentioned company telling you that they have renters/buyers lined up for your property....I just need to send them $1598 dollars so that they can advertise and then offer me a lifetime membership so that when they sell the property for us we won't have to pay any additional closing costs.

Salesman calls everyday....I keep telling him it sounds too good to be true..

Am I missing something, or is my gut feeling correct?  Any one else have a good experience with this company....or is it...too good to be true?

Thank you in advance for your help and wisdom.

akmbs


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 30, 2009)

It's a scam!  Tell him you would be happy to pay that much, after you get your money.


----------



## Dave M (May 30, 2009)

Cindy is on target!

And for sound advice about how to try to sell your timeshare without getting scammed, read (and study) the "how to sell" article located at the top of the list of topics for the Buying, Selling, Renting forum.


----------



## Mike Cohen (Sep 29, 2009)

*It all depends, what type of guarantee do they offer?*

Basically, EVERYONE wants money upfront these days but what do they offer?

Can you get your money back if they don't do what they say they are going to do?

How long does it take?

What are you getting for your Money?

Do your research before you decide to go with ANY company..........

Good Luck.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 29, 2009)

Please note that Mike Cohen works in the PCC resale industry, himself...


----------



## gripetmu (Sep 30, 2009)

They are really very cool, very wonderful :whoopie:




[Spam link deleted - poster banned - DeniseM - Who is also cool and wonderful ! ]


----------



## theo (Sep 30, 2009)

*Sign me up!*



gripetmu said:


> They are really very cool, very wonderful :whoopie:



Well, that certainly seals the deal for *me*...

A first time poster, sans facts or details, assures us that they are both "very cool *and* very wonderful". That's good enough for me ---  I'm getting out my checkbook out to send them some money *right now*....


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ha! Ha!

Right on, one can trust the information from a first time poster and folks from the industry!

Theo has the correct idea.

Run don't walk away!


----------



## gorevs9 (Sep 30, 2009)

theo said:


> A first time poster, sans facts or details, assures us that they are both "very cool *and* very wonderful". That's good enough for me ---  I'm getting out my checkbook out to send them some money *right now*....



MY wife has always told me, "I'm very cool and wonderful", so I'll take $100...make the check out to CASH" 

I


----------



## Patri (Sep 30, 2009)

Have them send the contract in writing so you can review it.
(They won't.)


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 30, 2009)

gripetmu said:


> They are really very cool, very wonderful :whoopie:


 
Add in the unrelated commercial link at the bottom of the post I would classify this more as just pure message board spam

BTW - I think I am really very cool and womderful too


----------



## Mike Cohen (Oct 1, 2009)

*Thanks For Showing me That.............*

Its funny how quick you are to judge someone you don't even know! 
I DON'T work for a PCC ( WHAT EVER THAT STANDS FOR ) and I have NOT said that you or anyone should sign up with ANY kind of company!!! 
But being an attorney and timeshare owner MYSELF I would ALWAYS recommend to take a look at the contract first and see what's in WRITING which it's all you have as evidence if you ever have to go in front of a judge not HEARSAY... 
(unlike Most Of the conversations that are going on here) 

DeniseM, would you like my Birth Certificate?
My name is Michael Alexander Cohen
and I am Not Involved in/with PCC(?).....:deadhorse: 

Anyways, for the record this will be my last post I have no time to be chatting back and forth with people that i don't even know.

I apologize for any wrong doing.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 1, 2009)

Me thinks you doth protest too much....

1)  Isn't it funny how the *only* times you've posted on TUG it was in support of this company - in 2 different threads....

2)  And, how you had to use the *search function *and dig this thread out of mothballs, because the last post was from May 30th - so you just didn't stumble upon it - you were LOOKING for threads about this company!  

3)  When you posted this in another thread I got suspicious:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=794839&postcount=4

4)  And I did a little research about you and came up with this:  
http://www.ripoffreport.com/Telemar...eshar/mgmuniversaltimeshare-twaresa-x5x3m.htm

Buh bye!


----------



## somerville (Oct 2, 2009)

Being an attorney, you should know that most of the upfront seller refund warranties/policies have all kinds of conditions that make it nearly impossible to receive a refund.  How cost effective is it for someone to pursue a $1500 claim in court.  That assumes you can still find the company.



Mike Cohen said:


> Its funny how quick you are to judge someone you don't even know!
> I DON'T work for a PCC ( WHAT EVER THAT STANDS FOR ) and I have NOT said that you or anyone should sign up with ANY kind of company!!!
> But being an attorney and timeshare owner MYSELF I would ALWAYS recommend to take a look at the contract first and see what's in WRITING which it's all you have as evidence if you ever have to go in front of a judge not HEARSAY...
> (unlike Most Of the conversations that are going on here)
> ...


----------



## Foolish_companies_still_try (Oct 6, 2009)

*To Whom It May Concern......*

First and foremost I would like to point out that I USED to work for Mgmuniversaltimeshare which its owned by Mike Cohen and I want to let people know that they should be leery about him, I don't know about that other company redtimeshare but I do have knowledge of TWARESALE, R.E.M,GMAC,FSBO, and a few others that he used to STEAL money from people.
yes I must admit that I AM a scumbucket for working for these people but I did not know the fool truth about how everything works until we started having a personal relationship and he confided in me.
Because I don't know what other companies he has made up lately, you should ALWAYS ask to see their contract before you agree to anything and if they refuse then that's a BIG sign letting you know not to trust these people and you should Always Look Around the web to make sure there are no complaints as far as people not getting their property sold or rented!!!

I know its not much but for what it's worth I'm ALSO the one who posted the ripoofreport.com post...lol  Good Job Denisem, you are a sharp person!!!!

BTW I periodically look around for complaints and try to help people out when it comes to that Trash Mike Cohen!

so if anyone wants to know anything else about said person and companies post a reply and I will try to answer you if I have that information.


----------



## Glo7777 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Scam from a Diane Miller*

Yes they are back to take your money. This time they say there has been an offer and we need money for a title search.  Here is the phone #202-4654728.I so hope they all reap what they sow.


----------

